# Fathers' Day Meet/ Directions to avoid the water!!



## 96097

Hi All

I have arranged a meet to coincide with Fathers' Day, June 15 - 17th at Marston Caravan Park, Marston B76 0DP.
The site has all facilities and a hotel and leisure complex opposite.

There is lots to do close by - here are just a few options:

Kingsbury Waterpark, The Belfry, NEC,Drayton Manor
Park, Cadbury's World, Middleton Hall, Tamworth Castle,
Peaks Snow Dome (sking & snowboarding real snow!),
West Midlands Water Ski & Jet Ski Centre, Ash End
House Farm. Coventry, Birmingham & Fazeley Canal.

Places to eat
Dog & Doublet just a few minuites away, by the canal.
Walk across the road to Lea Marston Hotel & Leisure
Complex, have a drink or enjoy a meal,childrens indoor
play area and golf driving range. Further round is Shezan
Indian Restaurant, (they do take-away too).

Please see Meets diary entry for more details.

http://www.totaltravel.co.uk/link.asp?fid=614838

Hope you can join us for the weekend. :lol:

Sharon


----------



## CLS

A nice site with a good shower block , nice and level . Just up the road from me :lol: 
Also last year in the summer months *a massive * car boot on the next field on Sunday mornings
Pub just up the road , nearest village is Kingsbury about a mile away with shops and takeaways.

Look forward to seeing you there Sharon :roll: :roll: Kieth what about the patio :?:

Cheers Mark


----------



## 88927

Hi Mark
Looking forward to seeing you there mate.... Funny you should ask but there is a big hole in the patio now, I think she escaped :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Make note to get bigger shovel :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## 96097

Look forward to seeing you there Sharon :roll: :roll: Kieth what about the patio :?:

Cheers Mark[/quote]

I WILL be there Mark!!!

Sharon


----------



## monsi

Hi, We will up for a bit of that see you all there :lol:


----------



## steles

Hi Sharon
looking forward to joining you on this one. have booked site and registered on meets webpage.
Stephen and Lesley


----------



## 96097

Hi Monsi and Steles

Look forward to seeing you there!!

Sharon


----------



## 96105

hi yes book with campsite 

hope the weathers hot  

cheers ray


----------



## 96097

That makes two of us!! (if not more.....)

Please note it is tradition on father's day to allow all fathers to cook on the campfire and wash up till midnight :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## Drummer

Can I come & get my mug back, I left with Keith?


----------



## 96097

So that was your mug Drummer?? :wink: 

Hope to see you there!

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Better nip down to the charity shop and see if they still have your mug then Frank :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I really hope that Pam (Geo) kept it in the RV and will be bringing it to Newark or I can see that I am going to be in trouble (again :lol: :lol: ).
Looking forward to seeing you there Frankie, and I should (will) have my chef with me this time, so your lunch will be sorted mate :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## CLS

and I should (will) have my chef with me this time, so your lunch will be sorted mate 


I believe you kieth :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## 96097

No apologies - this is a BUMP!


----------



## 88927

RockieRV said:


> No apologies - this is a BUMP!


You better not have a bump my girl 8O 8O 8O 8O

Keith


----------



## 97993

Nowt t do wi me I only kissed her on the cheek Govnor 8O 
Geo


----------



## PRS49

*Confirmation*

Hi

Have just rung the campsite and booked a pitch.

Will be arriving on the 15th, probably late afternoon, and staying until we get kicked out :lol:!

Look forward to meeting you all.

Pete and Di


----------



## 96105

*Re: Confirmation*



PRS49 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have just rung the campsite and booked a pitch.
> 
> Will be arriving on the 15th, probably late afternoon, and staying until we get kicked out :lol:!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Pete and Di


hi i booked a while back :wink: but will double check tomorrow with site hope to see you all there!! 

ray


----------



## 92859

*Marston*

Greetings,

We should be arriving on Friday 15th for the two nights, we have some friends who live nearby who will be coming down to see us.

We booked some time ago and I sure that I put a post up here to that effect as well but I cant find it.

See you all there!


----------



## 96097

Hi All

Just thought I would bring this post to life again, as meet is just a couple of weeks away.

If you don't have any plans for father's day weekend, and this site isn't too far for you, please book with site and add your names to meets diary.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## steles

Notice that the attendees page for this meet and BBQ one at Deepings still show us as provisional. We're definitely booked for both - how do I change attendees to "confirmed"??? Can't see a confirm button to click on - help, please?!


----------



## 96097

steles said:


> Notice that the attendees page for this meet and BBQ one at Deepings still show us as provisional. We're definitely booked for both - how do I change attendees to "confirmed"??? Can't see a confirm button to click on - help, please?!


Hi Lesley

I will get keith to do it, as I am not 'enabled' for such functions 

Sharon


----------



## steles

Cheers, Sharon. Thought there used to be a way I could do it myself, and was going mad cos I couldn't find it!
Lesley
PS See left - collected new van Fri ...... Looks like FDay may be it's first outing!!


----------



## 96097

Look forward to seeing it Lesley!!

How about a new avatar in the meantime?

Sharon


----------



## 96105

hi 8O  desperately sorry can not make it :roll we are a man down at work and i am for that saturday :roll: :roll: 

ray


----------



## 88927

Hi Lesley
Confirmed as requested.... 
Look forward to seeing you both again as well as your shiny new toy :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ray.
I have left you on the attendees list in case your situation changes mate :lol: 

Keith


----------



## steles

Sharon, didn't have an avatar before either! you'll need to give us some lessons when we see you...?
Keith, again thanks for "confirming" us. have rung site to let them know we've got a bigger van, but it wasn't a prob for them.
Lesley


----------



## 96097

Hi Lesley

We should have internet access so I can sort of show you, unless you have a laptop you can bring....

Sharon


----------



## 102337

*keith*

keith
i feel i have to pull out of this 1 as me and the wife are not used to the noise at 1 am in the morning like of which came from your van on sat at stratford


----------



## 88927

Alan
I have removed you as you have requested from the list of attendees. 
I would love to know why you have posted this. I already know the answer but would love to hear it from you. You seemed to have no problem with any of the people that were at our van on Saturday night when we saw you on Sunday morning, so I am astounded at your accusation.


----------



## monsi

i also agree will you remove us as well !!!!

brian & lisa


----------



## 102337

keith
you were quick enough to comment to us all on sat morning regarding fri night even though you knew that i never returned from birmingham hospital until late. and that we stayed out chatting (which wasn't too late anyhow), and knowing that we were returning to the hospital sun you kept us awake until gone 1 am. which might be a regular occurance to yourselves but gave no respect at all, therefore we will not be attending this meet as we might need to rise early.


----------



## 88927

Well this is a surprise Alan.
Where do I start?
Firstly I believe that you went to the hospital on Saturday, not Sunday because when you got back, on Saturday evening, myself and some others asked you and your wife how her mother was and you told us. We asked if you were visiting every day and the reply was "No we are taking it in turns with the rest of the family to spread it out", therefore I would dispute your claim that I knew you had to get up early on Sunday.
If you were so upset about the group outside my van on Saturday night (there were 12 of us not just me...) why did you not say anything to me on Sunday when I saw you? The comments I made to you on Saturday morning were, as you well know, said in jest with a big grin on my face, as were the comments along the same lines that were made by others at the same time. I think that you are big enough to have commented if in fact you were that bothered. I also seem to remember that we broke up our BBQ on Saturday night approximately 15 minutes after you and your friends returned from the other BBQ that had been held.
Regarding Saturday morning, just to keep the record straight, you lot were partying until past 2 AM, so I think that you are well used to staying up late, contrary to your claim of "as me and the wife are not used to the noise at 1 am in the morning like of which came from your van".
I find your story to be a complete fabrication and I am astounded that you are not only trying to make me look bad with inaccurate postings but that your comments will also lead to other people possibly not wishing to attend meets, which is why I have challenged your statements.
We have run and been involved in quite a number of meets and rallies and we have never received any complaints until yours. I find the manner and timing of your statements to be suspicious and I believe that there is a hidden agenda going on here. I am possibly better informed about the subject of noise whilst attending rallies than you are so please do not try to show yourself as the perfect guy here.
I also notice that one of your friends has requested that he be removed from this meet and I will do that shortly. I feel that it is a petty that neither of you had taken the opportunity to voice your alleged complaints to me personally when we spoke on the Sunday morning, however this just firms up my belief that a hidden agenda is being played out.
As I have removed you from this meet, as per your request, I see no reason for any further discussion, and any discussion about a different rally is technically off topic.
You have my contact details should you wish to discuss this further, although for the life of me I cannot think of anything more to say following your posts.

Keith


----------



## 98585

lawson64 said:


> keith
> you were quick enough to comment to us all on sat morning regarding fri night even though you knew that i never returned from birmingham hospital until late. and that we stayed out chatting (which wasn't too late anyhow), and knowing that we were returning to the hospital sun you kept us awake until gone 1 am. which might be a regular occurance to yourselves but gave no respect at all, therefore we will not be attending this meet as we might need to rise early.


Hi Alan, You didnt keep me awake or wake me on Friday night. (The RV's Double Glazed  ) and I am very sorry if you were disturbed on Saturday.

I was at Keith's RV along with others on Saturday and it didnt seem particularly noisy at all. I was under the impression that any campers who were not at Keiths were up with Richard and Mary. However I do recall being surprised by the time when I went to bed, and in all honesty I thought it was around 11pm rather than 1am, but time does fly when you have had a beer and are enjoying yourself 

I appreciate that a dozen people talking and laughing can be really frustrating especially if you are trying to sleep. I think it fair to say that had anyone known you were there trying to sleep then there would have been no noise at all. It makes sense that you should have said something at the time, I do not know you, but it seems that you know Keith and had you told him or Sharon then I am sure that they would have respected your wishes entirely. I think that you are being far to inviduous in aiming your protest soley at Keith.

Sian and I, 1/6th of the dozen, apologise unreservedly for keeping you awake.


----------



## 97993

> feel i have to pull out of this 1 as me and the wife are not used to the noise at 1 am in the morning like of which came from your van on sat at stratford





> i also agree will you remove us as well !!!!
> 
> brian & lisa


Is this a wind up boys and girls? if its not then someone is having there chain well and truly pulled, and im not at all happy the way its going,
Alan / Brian what makes you think that any remarks made to you regarding Friday night were anything other than the normal remarks following your late evenings Stratford not being the first,they were given in jest and received as such or so it appeared I am concerned that following Keiths remark re hidden angenda, has something been said off the forum if so what? and by whom? I believe your remarks about alleged noise from Keiths van Saturday night are merely retaliatory, you having been led to believe we as a group or individuals made a complaint, I can confirm that other than the jokey remarks to you Sat am nothing has been said to anyone 
Lets not fall out and give satisfaction to who ever started this nonsense,
if you don't want to discuss this in open forum e-mail me *not *PM your version i would be very interested, there were many others there whats your take on this?????
Geo


----------



## 104236

Hi Alan, We too were at Keith and Sharons RV on Saturday night as you know and I would echo all the words of Jimjam.

Both Bryan and I feel really bad that you were inconvenienced but I feel even worse that KandS are getting the blame levied at them as they were just one of around 6 couples sitting around chatting. 

Its really sad that you are cancelling a meet on the basis of Saturday night especially when most of the people who caused you concern are not even attending that particular meet and when you haven't allowed us the opportunity to show you that we can all be sensitive to your needs.

I am really sorry I hope to see you again at another meet.


----------



## olley

Hi we never heard any noise on Friday night from anybody, and if we had it wouldn't have bothered us.

We were with keith and co. on Saturday night and do not consider we were very loud, but if we were I apologise. 

But this is a rally, surely if you go to a rally you must expect some people to socialise until late? 

Olley


----------



## ash

Hi All, we were out until around 1.15am having a chat and a giggle on Friday outside our own van which was inline with Alans which in an open field where everything is still noice travels and it is louder than you realise ,,, but hey aint this what camping is all about :lol: As for saturday night we came back from Richard Mary BBQ around 12.30 in which Kands had a few round his van doing very much the same until about 1am .I am aware that comments were made about us on Saturday morning for being loud Friday evening,which does get annoying when all we were doing is having a good time with friends which we only get to see and have met on Mhf ....However this seems to be getting out of hand and needs to be resolved amicably as we are all FRIENDS :lol: :lol: Ash & Lynn


----------



## 97993

> However this seems to be getting out of hand and needs to be resolved amicably as we are all FRIENDS Ash & Lynn


And i will be the first to second that
Geo
perhaps we could talk to the Rally/Meet marshals and if necessary have a Social and a Quiet side (Note I didn't say Anti Social side) to future venues, but I don't think it should be reqd personally as this means more rules and we all know what rules are meant to be don't we?
Geo


----------



## artona

Hi 

Well said Ash and Geo. 

Shona and I have thoroughly enjoyed attending the meets and rallies over the past 18 months and we have watched them grow in popularity. We have organised quite a number and it all seemed to be like on big family.

The MHF photo galleries are full of pictures of our little girl Jessica on MHF weekends and often they make me smile as they show up on the rotating picture on the front page.

I was chatting to a member of a local motorcaravanners club recently and he was saying how their meets used to be fantastic but then fighting destroyed them. We would be very sad if MHF meets and rallies died a death.

Lets try to get this sorted and move on.


stew


----------



## 98585

Don't think segregation is the answer Geo. Just a bit of consideration for others, this goes a long way, but must go BOTH ways. 

If there were riotous unreasonable and unruly behaviour going on at a meet or rally then beleive me I would be the first to say something, but this is something about nothing and I'm not sure I really know what's going on here. Maybe there's some axes grinding in the background that I dont know about.


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the input Ash.
If you felt that my comments were out of order on Saturday morning then I truly wish you had said something at the time. 
As previously said they were made in a jokey manner with a smile. 
If you were offended by them then I unreservedly apologise to you, as they were not meant to offend.
I do not however believe that what I (and others) said in jest deserves the personal attack that came nearly 60 hours after the event.
It would be good to think that we are all friends and can move on, I am more than happy with that scenario, however as Jim has said, there is definitely something very distasteful going on in the background and I fully intend to get to the bottom of it.
Looking forward to seeing you again soon.

Totally agree with you Stewart, this post should not be allowed to potentially ruin the good times that people will have at any future meets and rallies.

Keith


----------



## 102337

well people!!!!
After a very in depth and lengthy telephone conversation with kieth and sharon earlier today i have great pleasure in informing you all that things are now sorted. 
alan


----------



## geraldandannie

Excellent news

Gerald


----------



## ash

Thank goodness for that :lol: :lol: 
You back on the meet now Al ....


----------



## 102337

ash
i suppose i could make the 5 mile journey :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 88927

Hi Alan
It was good to talk to you today. Glad that we managed to sort things out and also happy that you are back on for the meet. Looking forward to recieving your call hopefully later mate and also looking forward to seeing you there in a few days time.

Keith


----------



## 92859

*Marston*

Greetings,

Keith, I do not think that we will be able to make it now for the meet tomorrow, our van has to go back to Brownhills tomorrow for some urgent work, we have to be there at 0900 and we hope to get it back in the same day but I do not know what they are going to do yet to rectify matters.

It could be that we may end up staying overnight or a week, or a month to get the work concluded.

We were both looking forward to tomorrow, and also meeting some friends in Marston, but as we were loading the van today we noticed the problem and it has ruined our plans maybe for the next month.

I have tried to contact the site to explain the situation but have left a telephone message.

I will keep you informed.


----------



## 88927

Sorry to hear that Peter, I hope that the problem is not to bad after all.....
Hope that you get it all sorted out soon, take care and good luck.

Keith


----------



## 96097

Just a quick one folks - Marston have just called me, the site is fine and not water logged after all the downpours.

HOWEVER:- only one way into site........

Exit Junction 9 of the M42
Take the A4097 towards Kingsbury
Site is 1 mile on the left

Sharon


----------

